# car insurance without spanish license



## walidnaceri (Jan 5, 2016)

Hello, I have an Omani and International driving license, i went to the trafico in Barcelona to ask them if i can drive with this two license they said yes you can since you are a student you can drive for your whole period of studies.

By that i went to buy a car and i bought it, however i was surprised that i can not do a spanish insurance for my car, they told me you need a EU or Spanish driving license. now i did not know what to do anyone has a solution please?


----------



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

You most certainly can buy insurance without a Spanish driving license as long as your car is registered in Spain. Try another insurance company.


----------



## walidnaceri (Jan 5, 2016)

ExpatWannabee said:


> You most certainly can buy insurance without a Spanish driving license as long as your car is registered in Spain. Try another insurance company.


Well yes the car is registered in Spain, but i tried more than 5 companies all they told me we can't do insurance with International driving license.


----------



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

How odd. I'm not sure why they would tell you that. I just bought a car a couple of weeks ago and had it insured. I only have a Canadian driver's license and an International Driving Permit, no EU or Spanish license. Have you tried Mutuamadrilena? (Mutua.es)


----------



## walidnaceri (Jan 5, 2016)

ExpatWannabee said:


> How odd. I'm not sure why they would tell you that. I just bought a car a couple of weeks ago and had it insured. I only have a Canadian driver's license and an International Driving Permit, no EU or Spanish license. Have you tried Mutuamadrilena? (Mutua.es)


Can you tell me which company did you use please? or you used Mutua.es?


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

...


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Walidnaceri. You have to be careful of getting insurance that is not valid if you don't have the proper licence. Are you from Algeria? If you are, I think you're in luck because you can exchange your Algerian driver's licence for a Spanish one. 

_"After acquiring Spanish Residency, licence holders from non-EEA (European Economic Area) countries can legally drive in Spain for up to 6 months (with a valid licence from their home country). They must be over 18 years of age during this period and hold an “International Drivers Permit” (IPD) in addition to their foreign licence.

After 6 months, this licence will no longer be valid. Spain has agreements in place with many countries whereby it is possible for legal residents of Spain to exchange the foreign licence for a Spanish one. These licence exchange agreements are with the following countries:

*Algeria*, Andorra, Argentina, Brazil, Bolivia, Chile, Colombia, Croatia, The Dominican Republic, Ecuador, El Salvador, Guatemala, Japan, Macedonia, Morocco, Peru, The Philippines, Paraguay, Peru, Serbia, South Korea, Switzerland, Turkey, Tunisia, Ukraine, Uruguay and Venezuela."_

From here: Guide to driving and changing your license in Spain | LFStyle

The best thing for you to do, to be absolutely certain, is to contact the Algerian Consulate here in Spain. There's one where you live, in Barcelona: Consulado General de Argelia en Barcelona (Consulat G?n?ral d'Alg?rie ? Barcelone)


----------



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

I was always told not to communicate with someone who can't read the first four words of a post correctly. If you had, you'd know that the OP's license is from Oman. Goodbye.


----------



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

walidnaceri said:


> Can you tell me which company did you use please? or you used Mutua.es?


Yes, I used Mutua. But I didn't deal with them directly because my kindly Spanish landlord made all the arrangements for me. I just provided all of the paperwork that they asked for. You haven't mentioned your age, but I hope you are 25 or over because most Spanish insurance companies won't give out policies to anyone under 25.


----------

